# Vet in Santander



## BigM (Apr 30, 2008)

We have booked return Ferry Santander/Portsmouth next March.
Just reliesed that the Ferry sails Monday and due to the dogs pet passport, we have to get the dog vacinated either after 4.30pm Saterday or Sunday morning.

Can any one help with a vet.

Thanks

BigM


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
there is a vet near the ferry port she is called marta, you will find her details on brittany ferries website. she opens w/ends , email her she speaks good english.
tomnjune


----------

